# Mating Instinct



## msultan (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi there,

This is the first time I am having a GSD, and Jack is 6 and half months old. When he is excited he grabs my leg and releases his mating instincts.

My question is, is this a sign that he is getting the age of being able to mate with a female dog or is it just an regular thing.

I know that he is still a puppy in this age and takes at least another year and half to be matured dog. But what is the proper age so he can release his instincts? And what i can do for him?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

at two years old is the proper mating age because thats when you can do all the testing.. im not sure about release his instinct any other way.. most would say get him snipped and then he will calm down.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that has nothing to do with mating.

this is a dog that needs some obedience and social structure .

what are you doing to get him into that excited stage ?
stop doing it.

seems like a lot of interest in his masculinity.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Normal bonehead adolescent behavior. Just tell him to knock it off.

May need to up the training and fun games in the house (dog classes are ideal) plus off leash fun and activities. BOREDOM causes many unwanted behaviors that are hard to stop.


----------



## msultan (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience.
He is always excited and happy when i get back from work and we start to play. Would it be good enough if i redirect his attentions to some kind of games? Any ideas?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I think it would be a great idea to redirect him. Maybe play fetch (toss a ball) or tug instead? This behavior has nothing to do with mating, it is just a general "arousal", it doesn't have to mean sexual arousal but any sort of excitement, like when you get back from work and he's hyper and ready to play. I have one dog that has been used for stud and he has *never* done this, and I have two other males that are neutered and they both occasionally try to do this to each other, so it's not a breeding thing. I would push him off with a verbal correction and instead, throw a ball or give him something to tug. It doesn't have to be something special, even just a large rope with knots or an old piece of burlap. If he likes to play tug, something like this will suffice. I would also use this as an opportunity to work on his impulse control. If you have done some obedience with him and he knows commands, ask him to do a command (like sit or lie down) or a trick and when he complies, then play a game of tug or fetch.


----------



## msultan (Aug 13, 2015)

I tried some tricks yesterday like giving his attention to a rope knot and waving it and he followed immediately. I left him and got back tried it again and it worked. Few treats with commands, it was done. I will try again today after work. I appreciate it and thanks for the advice Liesje.



Liesje said:


> Yes, I think it would be a great idea to redirect him. Maybe play fetch (toss a ball) or tug instead? This behavior has nothing to do with mating, it is just a general "arousal", it doesn't have to mean sexual arousal but any sort of excitement, like when you get back from work and he's hyper and ready to play. I have one dog that has been used for stud and he has *never* done this, and I have two other males that are neutered and they both occasionally try to do this to each other, so it's not a breeding thing. I would push him off with a verbal correction and instead, throw a ball or give him something to tug. It doesn't have to be something special, even just a large rope with knots or an old piece of burlap. If he likes to play tug, something like this will suffice. I would also use this as an opportunity to work on his impulse control. If you have done some obedience with him and he knows commands, ask him to do a command (like sit or lie down) or a trick and when he complies, then play a game of tug or fetch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No problem! Good luck and have fun with your dog!


----------

